
A tip for entrepreneurs raising money: Don't make an investor wrong - peter123
http://asack.typepad.com/a_sack_of_seattle/2008/12/a-tip-for-entrepreneurs-raising-money-dont-make-an-investor-wrong.html
======
dmh2000
that advice could apply to big companies, say GM and Chrysler, who at first
went before Congress with a plan to convince us (the taxpayers) that they made
no mistakes and that we were wrong to think they did.

